# healthcare



## Losb7Algerie (Jun 9, 2015)

how does healthcare system work for some one coming from canada


----------



## zakooo (Jan 2, 2015)

Losb7Algerie said:


> how does healthcare system work for some one coming from canada


does not matter where you are from,the portugal health service is like the uk,residency based.once you have got your residency you can sign up at the doctors.its pot luck where you are,some make it more difficult than others.


----------

